# Noobie Dosing w/ KN03, KH2P04, K2S04 please help.



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

Here is my tank setup...

25g long
light/medium plants
T5H0 24" Guiessman bulbs 
Excel Co2
Eco complete substrate

I don't own a freshwater test kit. But I hear doing EI dosing will help out. I have KN03 (Potassium Nitrate granules), Potassium Sulfate (K2SO4), Monopotassium phosphate-(KH2PO4). The LFS told me to do the following for my tank....

1/4 tsp KN03
1/16 tsp KH204
1/15 tsp K2S04

Will this be okay? How do I dissolve the KN03 granules to get 1/4 tsp? Please help.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Danger69,

If you have a 25 gallon tank, with substate, my guess is you have less than 25 gallons of water. For Estimative Index dosing for a 20 gallon you would dose the following:

KNO3 = 1/4 tsp 3X week
KH2PO4 = 1/16th tsp 3X week
Trace Elements like CSM+B = 1/16th tsp 3X week
50% weekly water change

I dose my nutrients dry, just use a measuring spoon. I had to go to Bed, Bath, and Beyond for set of small measuring spoons for 1/8th, 1/16th, 1/32nd tsp sizes.


----------



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks. I will give it a try. I hope for the best.


----------



## Oreo (May 16, 2008)

Another option- my preference for a tank that size is to use the dry ferts to mix up your own liquid solutions. Then you can use something like a shot glass to dose your ferts which is much more accurate then those fractional spoons. The other alternative is using a miligram scale to weigh each dry fert dose which I found to be a PITA.

For mixing your own liquid solutions get a few gallon jugs of distilled water and make up a whole gallon of each at a time. Then get some 500ml lab equipment wash bottles for easy dispensing.

That method is working like a champ for me anyway.


----------



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Oreo for the tip. But how do I know how much of each fert to put in a gallon? And how would I know how much of each fert to dose in my tank since it is in such a big volume.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Some people mix up the ferts with water. Some dry dose. It's all pretty much the same thing. I find it easier to just dry dose. Remember not to forget you weekly water changes.


----------



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks mod.


----------



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

Out of curiousity can I do a water change every 2 weeks instead of every week?


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Danger69 said:


> Out of curiousity can I do a water change every 2 weeks instead of every week?


Not a good idea. It may work, may not. That's a lot of ferts to build up over 2 weeks.

BTW, make sure your light period is not too much. I'd suggest 8 hours until your plants are filling in then maybe 9-10. Otherwise it will be algae galore.....


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Hi,
Seems many folks fertilize using the EI method to produce great plants. I am a builder/inspector I like to know how it happened 
So I keep logs for water parameters or testing results, gor the amounts dozed and a photo log as well. In doing so I can tell what I am doing. This to me is the biggest flaw in EI method. Sure you can dose the recommended amount ( which is to hign by definition). I think if you hit the targets Barr recommends that is fine. How you do it I suppose makes no diffrence. I just like to understand what I am doing 
Hope this helps 



and do water testing


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Danger, it helps if you work it all out for your own specific set up. Find out the nutrients you have in your water source already in ppm; a water quality report should show high/low times of the year if you request one. Subtract the yearly minimums from your target level. Take the remainder, play with mole crunching, and figure out how much is required.

If you've got tap with tons of PO4 and NO3 already, your ratio is going to change.

-Philosophos


----------

